# Etisalat E-Life Bundle or OSN direct?



## noseyparker

We have recently moved to Abu Dhabi and are about to shift out of a hotel into our own accommodation. Consequently we need to sort out Television / Phone / Internet.

The obvious thing to do seems to be to sign up to one of the Etisalat bundles where everything comes together.

I was told yesterday by OSN that their direct television product is uncensored / uncut as opposed to the Etisalat television service which is controlled. He cited examples of movies played through Etisalat skipping "inappropriate" scenes which could potentially cause offence.

Does anyone know if there is any truth to this?

Further, if anyone has an Etisalat bundle, are you happy? Also, are the internet speeds OK?

Thanks very much and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## eggy2011

Hi Noseyparker,

The movies on Etisilat are censored from what i can remember on the OSN network films are also edited and /or swearing is censored.

As for the Etisilat itself, i have just connected about 2 weeks ago and i have not had any problems, the connection speed is fine apart fiddling about with the settings my self and making a mess they sent out the engineer the next day to fix it.






noseyparker said:


> We have recently moved to Abu Dhabi and are about to shift out of a hotel into our own accommodation. Consequently we need to sort out Television / Phone / Internet.
> 
> The obvious thing to do seems to be to sign up to one of the Etisalat bundles where everything comes together.
> 
> I was told yesterday by OSN that their direct television product is uncensored / uncut as opposed to the Etisalat television service which is controlled. He cited examples of movies played through Etisalat skipping "inappropriate" scenes which could potentially cause offence.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is any truth to this?
> 
> Further, if anyone has an Etisalat bundle, are you happy? Also, are the internet speeds OK?
> 
> Thanks very much and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## cmajewsk

I currently have OSN directly, and then Etisalat Al Shamil internet. Both have been rock-solid stable (knock on wood), however I am paying a lot more by doing this. I am paying 549 AED for internet and 313 AED OSN, and this with Etislat’s 2nd highest speed tier. I found that I could get the Etisalat TV, Internet, and Phone for 404AED, and still be on the highest speed. I think that is a 3-month price and then the price goes to 499 AED. Occasionally there are things that are censored on OSN, but it’s hard to notice. I notice more skips, and things taken out at R rated movies. I am thinking of doing the e-life bundle but I don’t want to rock the boat and then have all kinds of issues with connections. Etisalat is notorious for screwing things up…


----------

